# For ICE,Hold Downs



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This is a full size pattern for the OP type hold downs..


==========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ice

I did add a PDF file so you can print it out easy now 


======


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Dave

I hope ICE got it 

======


Dr.Zook said:


> Thanks Bj.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Bob,

I have to second what Dave said. I got one of RWS dvd's that has them, Bob & Rick talked about them briefly though.  

I gotta ask, what's that thingy in the upper left corner on your table?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

hahahahahahahaha " thingy "

That's a quick return stop,,,may times you want to come back to the zero point with the fence, that's to say if you make a pass and then you want to make a clean up pass you just slide the fence back to the stop block bolt.

It's great when you are using more than one bit like the R & S bits..for just one of them, you will see the bolts hanging out, that's because I have them set for other bits as well...like the T & G bits..
You can set the bit with the bearing but this just a bit quicker and no guessing. 

Once it's set it's set 

I should NOTE this thingy *only* works well with a *Swing/Pivot* type Fence, it's a real time saver when you switch bits out.  

I also use the type below on the other table, I wanted one for this table but was lazy one day and made this one. 


=========

========






Hamlin said:


> HI Bob,
> 
> I have to second what Dave said. I got one of RWS dvd's that has them, Bob & Rick talked about them briefly though.
> 
> I gotta ask, what's that thingy in the upper left corner on your table?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bj,

Gotcha. I guess I'm so used to my OP table... doesn't have all the bells & whistles. Just the good ol adjusting tool. LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

I made it because I don't like using a hammer on my fence as a fine adjustment tool and I do what Bob R. and Rick R. say to a point..." keep it simple " I just got to find a rubber ruler like Bob R. has  one pull fits all...

=======



Hamlin said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> Gotcha. I guess I'm so used to my OP table... doesn't have all the bells & whistles. Just the good ol adjusting tool. LOL


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob figured it was worth a sticky in the shop safety section. I'll have to make me some of these.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Glen

You're Welcome and thanks 

They do work and worth the time to make some, I was amazed how well they work I didn't think they would at 1st. but now I will not use the table saw without them in place...I have used the buddies hold downs, feather boards,etc. the hold down copy cats from the pros. Bob R. and Rick R. work great and make using the table saw/router table much safer . 

I should say I don't see anyone making them for sale yet but I'm sure someone will I'm sure, but maybe out of plastic 
It's so simple and it works so well 

======




Glenmore said:


> Thanks Bob figured it was worth a sticky in the shop safety section. I'll have to make me some of these.


----------

